# Vacuuming



## SweetRose (Nov 12, 2005)

Do I need to vacuum after every feeding? How often do you guys vacuum? I usually feed tilapia, and was wondering if I should vacuum the pieces after I feed. I noticed p's are a little messy. Or could I just Vacuum once a week in addition to the weekly water change vaccuming?


----------



## rbp guy (Apr 19, 2004)

You don't have to vacuum after every feeding. Just make sure to take out any uneaten food. I usually vacuum twice a week with my water changes (30%). Vacumming once a week with water changes is fine, as well.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

depends how much of a messy eatter you are......... if you get crumbs all over the floor you may have to vaccume to avoid walking on them and spreading them all over the house

when i vaccume my fish tank tho i do it about once and week because i only feed maybe once or twice a week


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

It depends how often you feed, if you have many plants and if they are messy. If you see leftovers then its time to vaccum.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Vacuming your tank every time you feed your fish will drive both you and your fish nuts.


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

Whall Banner said:


> Vacuming your tank every time you feed your fish will drive both you and your fish nuts.










For sure. I vac every water change. Usually twice a week (once if I get lazy). Just be sure to get any large chunks that they dont eat out of the tank asap.


----------



## clarence (Jun 8, 2004)

u sit yourself down honey , let me pop round and do that pesky vaccuming for u 
!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

clarence said:


> u sit yourself down honey , let me pop round and do that pesky vaccuming for u
> !


oh please LAME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

Unless I really screwed up and messed up their water, I won't bother retrieving pieces of meat I can't fish out with a net. Even then, I will leave uneaten chunks of food or worms in there for at least an hour just to see if they regain interest later (or when they see I'm not watching them).

Generally, I feed most of my fish 1-3 small, swallowable pieces at a time. This way, I can see immediately when they lose interest in eating.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah i syphon the tank about once a week. what i WILL do however, is use a small net and gather uneaten food or unusually large "leftovers". just to avoid any problems. remember to check your filter intake for anything stuck to it as well. \
but just stick to weekly water changes and vaccum then.


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> u sit yourself down honey , let me pop round and do that pesky vaccuming for u
> !


oh please LAME!!!!!!!!!!








[/quote]

hahahah, that was lame.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Whall Banner said:


> Vacuming your tank every time you feed your fish will drive both you and your fish nuts.


I LOVE this answer... it is absolutely true.








I doubt anybody would actually stick to such a strict routine very long anyway...

I do a 50% water change every week, and vacuum the gravel every OTHER time.
No problems... my water checks out fine between vacuumings.


----------

